# SC Reptile & Exotic Animal Show June 21/22!



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

The next Repticon show is only a few weeks away in sunny SC!! 

Anybody going? 

This was a great show this past spring, met a few from the forums and enjoyed a bit of R&R SC style!

I will have a great selection of CB darts and tree frogs, along with a bunch of micro foods and supplies. Moss, cypress knees and drift wood as well.

Hope to see a you guys there again!
Mac


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

more info please and are you in SC?


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm in C-bus Ohio..

Look up the Repticon SC show, they have a pretty good breakdown of whats what and who is coming. Directions etc.

Last show there was a lot of WC tree frogs and only a couple CB dart frog breeders.

I'll have a bunch of CB tree frogs, dart frogs and supplies etc.
Mac


----------



## kylerimb (Apr 4, 2009)

how were the keys? 

sorry, completely unrelated to the topic.


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey!
The Keys were nice. A bit touristy for me..but not bad. We had fun on Duvall st. The Reach resort was nice. Nice little beach..just big enough. Good spot to go once or maybe twice but thats good enough for me!

Thanks!
Mac


----------



## kylerimb (Apr 4, 2009)

on topic...no, there's several shows going on soon that i won't be able to attend because of work. was going to take next weekend off and go check out the columbus show, but i've been gunned down on that idea now. looks like i'll be working the weekend of the sheperdsville show,and this one so i can't go to either. oh well. i'll have to catch you the next time i hit a morehead or sheperdsville show.


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll be around! I dont miss many of the shows, I seem to like the driving.
Mac


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

This is always a good show especially if you like snakes that can kill you. I hope to get down there and pick up a few more of the big exo-terras.


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Ha! Any show that has snakes that can kill you is worth the price of admission! Good times. 

I enjoy watching the people being escorted out with their CUPS going CHICKACHICKACHICKACHICKA!!! 
The look on the faces of those in the way..
Mac


----------



## kylerimb (Apr 4, 2009)

these are the reasons that work sucks...







you have a pm.


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

I just hope its not as hot as it is said to get in there. Not so good for frogs.
Mac


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

the end of june usually is hot...hard not to sweat in that building


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Well I'll have plenty of ice..for the beer. Beer will have to share with the frogs.. 
Mac


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

It gets hot in there for sure!


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, it looks like I will be bringing..(I hope I dont get shot for this?!)

Leucos
Azureus
Cobalts
Citronellas
Yellow Galacts
Nic Auratus
C & R Auratus
Blue & Black Auratus
Gr & Brz Auratus
Intermedius
Vents

Red Eyes
P. Hypochondrialis
P. Tomops
P. Vaillanti
A. Milks
V. Mossy
Tad poles of a few as well..

CB Fire Salamanders
CB Klemmeri geckos
JMG Leopard geckos

4 types of FF's, FF Culture Kits, Lots of Micro Foods, Plants, Broms, Terrarium Supplies, Terrariums, Legal Cypress Knees and I'm sure I am leaving a few things off! 
Not a lot but a few things.
Mac


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Suhhh-WeeT!!! I look forward to meeting you in Columbia. 

Doug


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for providing a list of the frogs you are bringing Mac, I was just contemplating firing out a message requesting just that. I'm very much looking forward to this weekend and acquiring our newest frogs. Cannot wait to check our your selection!

Michelle


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

No problem! I never can remember the rules.. I dont want to get in trouble! I remember a friend telling me we couldn't list etc..but I do believe it has changed. If not I'm sure I'll hear about it! 

Also, the list may change a bit..I have a few things from some close friends that I may pick up and add, also a few things on here that are pending sale..

So, I will update it as late as Thursday night. 
I leave friday morning. 

One more thing.. I got a couple PM's asking.. 

All frogs and other animals are CB. 
No WC amphibians or reptiles. 

Thanks!
Mac


----------

